# SACCS 2019 TDR 1000 - Selebi Phikwe 21-23 June



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/6/19)

Any other Petrolhead Forumites going to this year's TDR1000 in Botswana? This will be my 3rd year and I'm already super excited!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (3/6/19)

no ,but would if I could. have a good one bro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/6/19)

Leaving early tomorrow morning for Botswana, will be out of network service until Monday. Will upload some Rally Handchecks when I get back. Here is a small snippet video of the Rally back in 2016:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (19/6/19)

safe journey, God speed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/19)

Travel safe and enjoy it @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jos (28/6/19)

Looks like fun. Drive savely - that road from Grobler's bridge to SP is a nightmare with all the pot holes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/6/19)

Epic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 87hunter (29/6/19)

They came to Winterton a couple months ago. Most fun i had with my pants on

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

